# 4'X2'X2' Chinese croc lizard setup



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

This thing has taken forever, but I finally got it setup. I built the interior and the client had made the canopy/stand, and did his own filtration/lighting. This is for a Chinese Crocodile Lizard. There's a very limited number left in the wild and are almost impossible to get here in US. Thats his head, not mine... 






































The lizard likes to spend time in the water, but will toss dirt into it as it moves about, and soils the water pretty fast as only water herps can. So to take care of this, there is no rock gravel to collect ditrus, it has a huge water pump that makes a jet stream of water pushing from one side of the tank toward the cansiter filter intake. The canister filter runs the waterfall on the left side. He happened to have a lot of this stuff from an old saltwater setup so it seemed like a waste to not overdo it...











The chair leg mount and chair leg has a halogen light attached to it at the right level to put it just over the top of the mesh top where the wood basking spot is. Halogen lights produce small amounts of UV radiation, and often come with glass protectors to protect the blub and prevent UV exposure, but since this animal needs UV, any little extra bit helps. One of the two 48" bulbs is a 5.0 UVB so that should take care of the animal's primary UV uptake.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Is he able to turn the flow down on the outtake? Seems a little too much for crocodile lizards . . . just curious

Other then that this viv looks fan freakin tastic!


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

He can regulate the water comming in/out with ball valves. This thing actually loves it though. I mean like FULL jet in the face and it just chills there in it. Really weird, but it likes it. I've built a number of other setups for this same animal that had high water pressure/volumes and I guess it got used to it or just likes it. But yea its fully plumbed.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

In the wild, they are native to cold water mountain streams which have a fairly strong/fast flow so they do spend a lot of time in the water (Philly Zoo has been working with this species for well over 20 years now and has a good sized colony) in captivity. In the wild, the amount of time spent in the water is limited by the water temperature so they actually end up being more terrestrial due to the need to bask more... Shoot me a pm and I can put him in contact with someone who has been working with them for over 25 years. 

Ed


----------



## DRep (Jun 2, 2009)

Leapin Leachies (Leapin Leachies High Quality LocalitySpecific Rhacodactylus) has been breeding them for a bit I think. I've seen their CB babies at shows and they look great, just as nice as the Philly zoo offspring. I don't get why someone would want a lone animal and not try to breed them, but that's his choice.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great setup, got a pic of the inhabitants?


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Excellent set up looks like you put a lot of hard work into that.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Can you post a video of this running?


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

He had a large colony for a while. But he's had to sell all but his last one off due to needing to pay for medical expenses. He plans on getting some more but at the price of them now, thats likely to be a bit challenging. I don't have any video. If/when I go visit it again I'll look into that.


----------



## NorthernFrogguy1976 (Apr 7, 2009)

That is a really neat riverside vivarium. Very very cool. Any pics of the lizards? How do you feed the lizards? With fish and insects? Thanks for sharing


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

Dendrobatesrichardii said:


> That is a really neat riverside vivarium. Very very cool. Any pics of the lizards? How do you feed the lizards? With fish and insects? Thanks for sharing


I think he feeds some fish with a few pinkies thrown in. I'm really not too sure I've never stuck around long enough to watch them eat. Last time I did at his place he got his hand sliced open by a nile croc. So I don't hang round there when its feeding time. He's got all kinds of crazy cool stuff, and the proper permits, its fun to visit and all but when theres food involved, I find another place to be.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

They readily take crickets, earthworms, pink mice, small fish... basically anything of about the right size... 

Ed


----------

